# An Inlay Looking Pen Blank



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

I posted a picture of a pen I made earlier in the week and a member asked how I did the inlay. I wanted to make up another inlay blank so I figured I would take a couple of pictures along the way and do a little how too.

To start with, the things I will be using are: a Wenge pen blank, a small strip of Curly Maple, thick CA glue, band saw circle cutting jig, and a plywood disk that was cut from the jig.









I start by laying out were I want to cut the blank using the disk as a template.


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

A couple of drops of CA and the blank is glued to the disk using the line I drew earlier as reference to get it in position.


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

Here's my high tech band saw circle cutting jig.:smile:









The disk with the blank glued to it is put on the jig and cut.


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

After the blank is cut I'll just part the glued on piece off from the disk with a chisel.









A little sanding and here are the pieces ready to be glued up.









I got in a hurry and in the rush of gluing things up I forgot about the camera but here is the blank all cleaned up.









I'll be using it this weekend and post pictures of how it looks turned and on a pen.


:thumbsup:


----------



## NYKen (Aug 24, 2012)

Pretty kewl idea, i like it. Lets see it finished up

Ken


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

thats pretty cool


----------



## Nate Bos (Jan 11, 2012)

ya, I have got to try that on some bowl blanks soon too! Nice circle jig idea! Thanks for sharing


----------



## dbales (Jun 21, 2011)

Very cool idea. I'll definitely be using this in the future. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

That's pretty cool. You could try it on all 4 sides then stand the stock up at a 45• angle. So there's 8 inlays. But there maybe too much inlay and not enough of the original wood left.


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

And the completed pen...


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

im not a pen maker but i really like how you did that
looks really kool:thumbsup:


----------



## stickthrower (Aug 15, 2012)

That is very cool.


----------



## ru5611 (Aug 17, 2012)

That is really cool liking. Nice work


----------



## lion6255 (Jun 3, 2012)

Thats really a great idea ....Thanks!


----------



## Huey (Sep 2, 2012)

Hmm differant looks great will try one day


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks guys. I've gotten a couple of questions about this one.









I read an article over at IAP on making a segmented blank that had the great idea of gluing two blanks together and then cutting them.

So, just glue one blank on top of the other, glue that to the disk and cut it out on the band saw.









and this is what you'll end up with x2. :thumbsup:


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

very cool!!


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

Great tutorial. Love the pen.


----------

